# lLa Alpujarra



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone here live here? near here?
Looking for an indication of the weather patterns as I know it gets cold in the winter. I have tried googling but tend to get sites offering villas who give a very "rosy" picture of the weather between oct-march. Would appreciate any first hand knowledge or links to somewhere that offer weather history.

Thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Try searching for specific villages within the Alpujarras - such as Ugijar or Yegen - the area itself can be quite broad and often has "touristy" conotations - a bit like searching for the Lake District or Yorkshire Dales when you wish to find out about Kendal or Skipton.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

djfwells said:


> Try searching for specific villages within the Alpujarras - such as Ugijar or Yegen - the area itself can be quite broad and often has "touristy" conotations - a bit like searching for the Lake District or Yorkshire Dales when you wish to find out about Kendal or Skipton.


many thanks - stupid me did not think of that


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

I live in Orgiva, last winter over 2 weeks last winter it dropped to -5 but it has been colder.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Biscombe said:


> I live in Orgiva, last winter over 2 weeks last winter it dropped to -5 but it has been colder.


thanks

2 weeks i can cope with. is there on average a lot of snow -


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

No in Orgiva but the higher Alpujarra yes


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Biscombe said:


> No in Orgiva but the higher Alpujarra yes


thanks for that


----------

